# When is too early?



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Peter
I was just wondering if you could tell me when pregnancy testing is too early and if you test too early are you likely to get a false reading?

I was meant to have a blood test at my clinic on the 26th but I live 300 miles away and am unable to get more time of work.
My egg collection was on the 9th and my transfer was on the 12th (We did ICSI) I did a home test today which was negative but have been told that I may have tested too early. I tested today as I've already had two failed cycles and on both of these my period started at 12 days past egg collection.
I've been given cyclogest, progynova and baby aspirin.

I realise I'm clutching at straws but had to ask.

many thanks for your time
Kerry


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Kerry,

Most clinics test on day 15 when day 2 was the day of embryo transfer. Urine dip sticks will not detect a pregnancy before that day.

In your case it is therefore still too early to be sure.

Hope this helps,

Peter



KT said:


> Peter
> I was just wondering if you could tell me when pregnancy testing is too early and if you test too early are you likely to get a false reading?
> 
> I was meant to have a blood test at my clinic on the 26th but I live 300 miles away and am unable to get more time of work.
> ...


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Peter
Thanks for your prompt reply

with love
Kerry


----------



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi

I've read that a lot of girls on FF have been given something called cyclogest, post ET. At my clinic you have two batches of HCG - (2500 ml) on et and 3 days post et? What is the difference betweem HCG and progesterone support please?

Also, I'm 5 days post ET and althou' I had sore breasts yesterday (post the HCG injection) this seems to have worn off now and I'm concerned that there's absolutely no side effects to indicate that I'm pregnant - surely if I was pregnant my breasts would be sorer and there would be other symptoms? What are the most commonly reported signs for people in the 2ww who have gone on to become pregnant please?

You're a star (and thanks Mel and Tony for devising this brill site - it's the best website for people going thru' fertility treatment)


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



louiselud said:


> Hi
> 
> I've read that a lot of girls on FF have been given something called cyclogest, post ET. At my clinic you have two batches of HCG - (2500 ml) on et and 3 days post et? What is the difference betweem HCG and progesterone support please?
> 
> ...


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Peter I know you will be glad when I finish this cycle and I'm so sorry to bother you again but I've done another test today (hosp test due Sun) and it's bright pink BUT I'm still spotting with AF feeling, is this what you call a chemical pregnacy? 
I didn't spot all night but once I'm up I do. I am resting etc but I still get that feeling?
Sorry hope this will be the last time I bother you.
Love Clare


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Clare,

It's no bother!!

Your test now sounds clearly positive. The spotting is not ideal but then again many women spot throughout pregnancy and still have perfectly healthy babies. Try to rest as much as possible and contact your clinic if you get concerned.

All the best,

Peter



Clare said:


> Peter I know you will be glad when I finish this cycle and I'm so sorry to bother you again but I've done another test today (hosp test due Sun) and it's bright pink BUT I'm still spotting with AF feeling, is this what you call a chemical pregnacy?
> I didn't spot all night but once I'm up I do. I am resting etc but I still get that feeling?
> Sorry hope this will be the last time I bother you.
> Love Clare


----------



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi Peter

Many many thanks for all your support. I did the pregnancy test today (day 14 post et) and it was positive. I'm booked into the clinic for bloodtests on Friday. I'm delighted but very scared, particularly as on day 10 post ET I had a very very small spot of pink blood, thou' nothing since.

Following my early (spontaneous) miscarriage last year I'm frightened that it is going to happen again and I wondered if you could give some advice on what I can and can't do (eg swimming etc) and if I can ask the clinic to give me anything to help the pregnancy along in these early weeks eg prosterone ( if you remember I had HCG injections rather than progesterone). 

Is there any tests the clinic can do before 6 weeks apart from checking HCG blood levels please?

To be honest I'm more frightened than happy because after suffering the devastation last time I'm dreading it happening again.

Love

Lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Louise,

Congratulations!! Try to put previous experiences out of your mind and to think positive. Carry on with life as normal but do not do any strenuous excercise.

You can have a scan to see the fetal heart, when this is done will depend on your clinic.

Try to think about the future, not the past.

Good luck!

Peter



louiselud said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Many many thanks for all your support. I did the pregnancy test today (day 14 post et) and it was positive. I'm booked into the clinic for bloodtests on Friday. I'm delighted but very scared, particularly as on day 10 post ET I had a very very small spot of pink blood, thou' nothing since.
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



heat said:


> Hi,
> did a hpt this morning and it was positive.
> 
> Congratulations!!
> ...


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi Jac and Peter

Have just spoken on phone to Heat and read your messages out to her as she is following all your advice and staying in bed and resting. She says thankyou for your help and advice - which she is following and for thinking of her and just asked for you to pray for her that it will turn out ok 

love julie anne xxxxx


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Peter

an update on Heather - she has tested this morning and the result is still positive. The bleeding is now more brown than red - the clinic seems to think that she might have had twins and have lost 1 whilst retaining one. We are happy but still cautious - she has to continue with bed rest and retest on wednesday.

Julie anne xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

That's good news, I wish he all the best!

Peter



Julie Anne said:


> Peter
> 
> an update on Heather - she has tested this morning and the result is still positive. The bleeding is now more brown than red - the clinic seems to think that she might have had twins and have lost 1 whilst retaining one. We are happy but still cautious - she has to continue with bed rest and retest on wednesday.
> 
> Julie anne xx


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Peter,

i would like your advice about something please.....

I am currently 11 weeks pregnant. I conceived naturally after ttc for 4 years. In that time we had had a blighted ovum following a successfull IUI but no other pregnancys until this one. The Dr said this could have been caused by poor egg quality.

I had IVF in OIctober which was changed to GIFT because I underresponded dispite being on the max amount of drugs. This failed. We were told afterward that the egg quality was not great and due to my raised FSH and low ovarian reserve, we could have one more go but then we should give up or consider egg donation. I am only 32 but in the Drs really sensitive way of putting it, he said I have the ovaries of a 42 year old.

My question is that we are approaching the time to consider which, if any tests we have to determine the risk of Downs Syndrome, and obviously the risk goes up hugely between the ages of 32 and 42, so which am I? Is my risk to do with my age, or the state of my ovaries?

I would really appreciate any advice you can give me,

Thanks Peter!

Samxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



sam said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> i would like your advice about something please.....
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Paula,

You need to leave at least 15 days from egg collection to get a meaningful result. The test maker you suggest is OK as are the cheaper 'own brand' kits such as Boots.

Regards,

Peter



paula said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> Me again with yet another stupid question (I did warn you that I would think of them).
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Paula,

Congratulations!!

A urine test is just as sensitive as a blood test so don't worry. Enjoy your pregnancy and don't forget to read my stuff on cord blood stem cells.

Regards,

Peter



paula said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> Me again with another question.
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Paula,

Don't keep testing, you are pregnant!! Just relax and enjoy it, you will not have a minute to yourself for the next eighteen years!!

The stem cell info can be accessed by clicking on the link below my message. If you have any questions you know where I am.

Good luck!

Peter



paula said:


> Thanks Peter,
> 
> I am still a complete wreck and up to my 6th pregnancy test - at least they are all positive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracy DV (Feb 19, 2003)

Firstly I would like to say what a wonderful site this is, I have found it very informative and reassuring throughout my fist course of IVF. I haven't posted before so I hope this works, I just have a very general question if someone can help. The IVF has worked and I am now pregnant with twins, still finding it hard to believe after so many years of trying. Anyway, I have been given different expected dates of delivery, my clinic says 13 November and the GP says 1 November. How do I calculate exactly how many weeks pregnant I am? My LMP was 24 January, EC 10 Feb and ET 12 Feb. Would really appreciate it if anyone can advise.
Many thanks, Tracy DV. p.s good luck to everyone still having treatment, hang in there it really does work!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Tracy,

Congratulations!!

The easiest method is 40 weeks from your LMP but bear in mind that with twins they will almost certainly be early.

Don't forget to read my information on umbilical cord stem cells, click on the link at the bottom of my message.

Good luck!!

Peter



Tracy DV said:


> Firstly I would like to say what a wonderful site this is, I have found it very informative and reassuring throughout my fist course of IVF. I haven't posted before so I hope this works, I just have a very general question if someone can help. The IVF has worked and I am now pregnant with twins, still finding it hard to believe after so many years of trying. Anyway, I have been given different expected dates of delivery, my clinic says 13 November and the GP says 1 November. How do I calculate exactly how many weeks pregnant I am? My LMP was 24 January, EC 10 Feb and ET 12 Feb. Would really appreciate it if anyone can advise.
> Many thanks, Tracy DV. p.s good luck to everyone still having treatment, hang in there it really does work!


----------



## Tracy DV (Feb 19, 2003)

Dear Peter

Many thanks for such a quick response and for the info on umbilical cord stem cells - definitely something we are interested in doing.

Thanks again

Tracy


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Dear Peter

This may sound like a silly question, but I am curious to understand what the difference between Clinical Pregnancy and Pregnancy itself.

This confuses me!
Suz


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Suz,

No difference! Just jargon.

Regards,

Peter



suz said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> This may sound like a silly question, but I am curious to understand what the difference between Clinical Pregnancy and Pregnancy itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan (Sep 22, 2002)

Dear Peter,

I've never asked you anything before - not sure if message is in the right place!! I've checked through & couldn't find a similar question on the site.

I did a pregnancy test (several) last Thursday & it was positive! However I have been to my doctors this morning as I have had a really sore throat since Monday night. She said it was a throat infection - tonsilitis, & has prescribed Amoxycillin Capsules 250mg 3 times a day for 5 days. I explained that I was pregnant, but I am terrified that they could harm the baby in some way if I take them.

I am really sorry to bother you, but I am so worried. Any advice that you could give would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Susan


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Susan,

Don't worry and trust your GP. This is perfectly safe and getting rid of the tonsilitis is the priority.

Don't forget to read the information on umbilical cord stem cells by clicking on the link at the bottom of my message.

Regards,

Peter



Susan said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I've never asked you anything before - not sure if message is in the right place!! I've checked through & couldn't find a similar question on the site.
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan (Sep 22, 2002)

Dear Peter,

Thanks ever so much for your reply & I will read your message on umbilical cord stem cells.

Thanks again
Love 
Susan


----------



## kim uk (Mar 8, 2003)

hi i am just wondering if you could tell me how long it takes for an hcg injection to get out of the system i had mine on the 16th of march before er and i have to go back to the clinic on the 7th for a test but gave in and took a hpt 12 days after et and today and both was positive can you tell me what the chances of being pregnant 

thank you 

kim


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Kim,

The injected hCG should be long gone so things are looking promising!

Good luck!!

Peter



kim uk said:


> hi i am just wondering if you could tell me how long it takes for an hcg injection to get out of the system i had mine on the 16th of march before er and i have to go back to the clinic on the 7th for a test but gave in and took a hpt 12 days after et and today and both was positive can you tell me what the chances of being pregnant
> 
> thank you
> 
> kim


----------



## Marianne (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in here - sounds like congratulations might be in order! Do you mind me asking Peter, how long it does take for the profasi to leave your system?

Thanks,
Marianne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Marianne,

About 24 hours to go completely.

Regards,

Peter



Marianne said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me jumping in here - sounds like congratulations might be in order! Do you mind me asking Peter, how long it does take for the profasi to leave your system?
> 
> ...


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter, 
Just wanted to let you know that I had a positive result on Thursday. Cant believe it. Thanks so much for your help and telling me to think positive. It worked!!!  

Nancy xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Nancy,

I did send you an IM - so hope you got it.

Congratulations, that is fab news, i wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Keep in touch

Mel
x x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Nancy,

Congratulations!!! I wish you all the best!!

Please read the information on umbilical cord stem cells when you have a moment, the link is at the bottom of my message.

Regards,

Peter



nancy said:


> Hiya Peter,
> Just wanted to let you know that I had a positive result on Thursday. Cant believe it. Thanks so much for your help and telling me to think positive. It worked!!!
> 
> Nancy xx


----------



## robyn (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi Peter
I apologise if you have already been asked this question but i have had a look around and cant find anything regarding my question. 
Today I got a low positive result from my clinic - my test was done 14 days post EC. I was wondering if I should count this as a negative as the clinic said it was not very promising but to continue with the progesterone on the same dose and to come to the clinic again next week for another blood test. I have currently having some spotting and was wondering if there is a chance I could be pregnant or to not get my hopes up. 
Could you also tell me what causes a low positive and whether it could be due to the progesterone i am taking?
Many thanks for your time.
Kind regards
Robyn


----------



## robyn (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi again Peter
I have called my clinic for actual hcg result and it is 5.
I think what i may have read this is VERY low. 
Many thanks 
Robyn


----------



## hooch (Apr 22, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Having just failed my 4th ivf I am really unsure where to go from here.

The last 2 attempts have ended in chemical pregnancies.

Have I just been very unlucky to have 2, or does this suggest a pattern is developing?

Are there any investigations I/we should now have done?

My consultant doesn't want to change the protocol for next time but i've heard of people having steroid and heparin therapy, would this be appropriate for me?

Is there a clinic in the London area who deals with repeated chemical pregnancies?

Sorry for so many questions.

many thanks,
Sally.

age36 dh34 History unexplained infertility.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



robyn said:


> Hi Peter
> I apologise if you have already been asked this question but i have had a look around and cant find anything regarding my question.
> Today I got a low positive result from my clinic - my test was done 14 days post EC. I was wondering if I should count this as a negative as the clinic said it was not very promising but to continue with the progesterone on the same dose and to come to the clinic again next week for another blood test.
> 
> ...


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sally Hooch

Sorry to hear about your 2 chemical pregnancies.   and I'm sorry to butt in on Peter's thread. Like you I have just failed my 4th IVF (see footnote at the bottom, had tests done after 3rd IVF). I don't know what clinic you are at but I'm at a London clinic and they will test you for these?

This website may help: http://www.conceivingconcepts.com/medical/immune1.html#NK

Steriods can potentially help with problems such as NK cells (Natural Killer Cells) and Heparin with lupus or antiphosphilipoid antibodies. Make sure that you discuss this with your clinic though.

Good luck.
Love Sue
xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



hooch said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Having just failed my 4th ivf I am really unsure where to go from here.
> 
> ...


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

I know Peter is away so anyone with ;  inside information  PPPlease let me know 

Ok I know I shouldn't be thinking about this just yet but when is the VVVVVVery earliest you can do an hpt and get an acurate result? The hospital blood test is next thursday (only 12 days from transfer).

I of course want to do one now but tend to think it would be £10 down the toilet 

Thanks Carol


----------



## junerm (May 7, 2003)

Hi there Carol, we had 2 embryos transferred on the 18th April, and 10 days later I tested positive with a First Response early detector, I did it at 5pm in the afternoon and there they were, 2 beautiful pink lines  these are the best tests cos they pick up up the lowest HCG level, we had our beta on friday and our results were 490, thrilled to bits. Good luck for whenever you test +++
June (Jackie's surro)
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Congratulations June  

Many congrats in getting the positive you need - from your name i am guessing you are a surrogate - im thrilled to bits for the both of you.

Mel

x x​


----------



## junerm (May 7, 2003)

Hi there Mel, thankyou for that, I still have to pinch myself sometimes, yes, I'm a host surro, this was our second attempt, first was a FET which sadly failed and this was fresh, still can't quite believe it. Good luck to all you ladies whatever stage you're at in your journeys.
June (Jackie's surro)
xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

carols said:


> I know Peter is away so anyone with ;  inside information  PPPlease let me know
> 
> Ok I know I shouldn't be thinking about this just yet but when is the VVVVVVery earliest you can do an hpt and get an acurate result? The hospital blood test is next thursday (only 12 days from transfer).
> 
> ...


Peters response to the question of 'when to test' is usually to do it when the hospital tell you.

So dont be a naughty girl!

Tony.
x


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

I am naughty but will try not to be


----------



## bettyboo76 (May 14, 2007)

Dear Peter,

I wanted to know if I have tested too early and I really have a BFN. I had my EC on 10/05/07 and ET 12/05/07. Throughout my whole 2ww I have had dull headaches, AF pains, sore breast and this week slight brown discharge. I tested tonight (I know!!!) and it was negative, when is my actual test day or has my journey ended?

Thank you

Betty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Betty

Just to let you know that this thread was started in 2002 and Peter hasn't been an active member of FF for over 3 years now.

You have had some replies to your other post though...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96711.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Just to be aware this thread is 4/5 years old...*

This thread was started in 2002 and was previously replied to in May 2003. Peter (the embryologist) has not been an active member of Fertility Friends for over 3 years so please do not expect a response from him.

Thanks
Natasha


----------

